# Automatiser les fichiers téléchargés



## Timcookie (8 Avril 2017)

Bonjour

Complètement néophyte sur Automator, je viens demander un petit coup de main. 
J'aimerai à l'aide d'Automator donc, pouvoir déplacer les fichiers téléchargé directement dans un sous dossier par rapport au format de celui-ci. 

Par exemple, je télécharge un fichier en .mkv, en jpeg et admettons .torrent 
J'aimerai que le .mkv aille dans le dossier vidéo, jpeg photo et .torrent dans le dossier Torrent sans avoir à chaque fois à sélectionner celui-ci avant le début du téléchargement. 

Si une personne bien veillante a un lien, un script ou une idée, cela serait sympa de me la faire partager. Sinon, vous pouvez aussi me dire comment vous gérez vos téléchargements ? 

Merci


----------



## peyret (8 Avril 2017)

Ben, quand ils sont téléchargés dans le dossier de téléchargement, je les mets dans les "divers" dossiers concernés..... à la souris


----------



## Timcookie (8 Avril 2017)

peyret a dit:


> Ben, quand ils sont téléchargés dans le dossier de téléchargement, je les mets dans les "divers" dossiers concernés..... à la souris


Oui moi aussi. Mais j'aimerai une automatisation. D'où mon sujet


----------



## nicolasf (10 Avril 2017)

C'est tout à fait possible avec Automator. Mais il y a aussi un outil spécialisé précisément dans cette tâche : Hazel.

Essaie peut-être avec lui, et si ça ne va pas, passer ensuite à Automator ?


----------



## les_innommables66 (10 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

Avec Automator, créer une "action de dossier".

Deux liens qui peuvent t'aider :

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=382482

https://hdrapin.com/2013/03/06/automator-la-gestion-de-dossiers-et-sous-dossiers-dans-automator/

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------

